

Ask HN: Anyone got $200 Twilio credit from AppSumo that you don't plan to use? - zaidf

I'd gladly buy it from you for a fair price. We're testing various ideas and seem to be burning twilio credit rather fast during concept testing(without any solid rev to cover).<p>Please email zaid at blinkness dot com if you have it and would like to sell.<p>Thanks!
======
JasonGoecke
<http://tropo.com> is entirely free until you are ready to go production. We
also just released <http://phono.com>.

~~~
zaidf
Bam. Very intriguing!

One note - for a service like this, I think people care _a lot_ about the
background of the company to make sure it won't go down under next month. I
couldn't find much about your company until I clicked on Voxeo Corporation in
the footer. Until then you appeared like another super early stage start-up
which may die any minute. So put up an about page AND emphasize it!

------
noahkagan
We are going to have them plus some other developer favorites starting Nov.
8th.

If you have any questions, email me: noah @ appsumo

